# metronidazole



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I have been prescribed metronidazole for a suspected intenstine paracite issue (guardia).  A stool sample has been taken and blood tests also, my symptoms do seem to be lessening, however, when I saw the GP I mentioned that despite the amount I drink my urine still remains dark - NOW my urine is pretty much black, despite drinking, peeing normally... is this a side effect of the antibiotic or if not do I need seeing before Monday?  It doesn't look 'bloody' just black.

Hope you can help.

Thanks in advance.

Bev x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bev,

Sorry been away all weekend. Did you contact GP? If not I would try and speak to them tomorrow. Colour change not associated with metronidazole so definitely see someone about this.

Hoep you get well soon   (giardia not much fun  )
Maz x


----------

